# Whohooo!



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

My Choc fox Aby is heavily pregnant to my Dove broken Aby buck  So happy in fact i haven't even checked her today :shock:

May not be anything exciting to yous lot but i've only ever owned and bred dove tans and fawn abys so other colours and brokens are special  fingers crossed shes a good mum, also have a dove tan doe pregnant to the same buck 

Pics will follow when shes had them and if they're all ok!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

She had 10 yesterday, 1 was still born, others looked very well, some pink eyes and some black eyes. Looking forward to seeing what colours they are!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I found a half eaten baby in the nest the other day. Not sure if it died first. Being first litter i took 4 babies away and put them to my Black tan satin x Fuzzy astrex litter, they're a bit older but they and the aby babies are doing well.
Yesterday the Dove tan aby dropped her litter, i've left them all in with the remaining 4 from the choc fox doe's litter as they all seem well and now have 2 Doe's to care for them.

Next up, seeing what colours they turn out to be! can't wait 

Dove tans litter and 4 babies from the choc fox









other 4 babies from choc fox with surrogates litter.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Eeeee! I miss having babies around so frequently, they're so cute. Hey, I think I already asked you but you should really enter the photo contest! September/October's Photo Contest Anyone else with some cute baby photos please enter!! Can't wait to see your photos


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Pics are a few days old so they'll have changed again by now, but thought i'd share anyway 

Mum number one's litter coming along nicely now! very beautiful, when i look underneath the box i can see all these little fat sausages squashed up against the bottom, its the most adorable thing, i'll have to try get a picture! 










Mum number two's litter










The smallest one looks to have hereford markings, very cute


----------



## Jacqueline (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow, they look nice! Very promising, congratulations.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Abby is so lovely in satin, especially the lighter colors. Congrats!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I agree, but having never owned any 'normal' coated ones, they seem to appeal to me more than satins!


----------

